# CNC table



## dirty tools (Dec 29, 2020)

I need t make a special desktop CNC machine
where can I get a table ?in order for build the machine, I can not use a standard CNC router.
i have found everything else to make it 
I need to clamp down the material for rostering the parts.

 I plan on make a turbine engine
i need a router to carve the compressor blades.
 I plan making a complete compressor as one component. Not make individual blades and the wheels. RPM are estimated about 120,000 at full power.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 29, 2020)

Sounds like quite a project.

You don't say what size this table needs to be but for making something that precise I would think a surface plate would be a good starting point. Otherwise you could look into casting an epoxy/granite base specifically for this project. 

How flat does it need to be?

John


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 29, 2020)

You really need a 5 axis machine to make turbine wheels.


----------



## brino (Dec 29, 2020)

You do NOT give much to go on..... table size, material, mounting, t-slots?

I just saw this place recently and bookmarked them:
https://www.worldofclamping.com/Steel-T-slot-plates

They have many different sizes and qualities of plates (cast aluminum or steel, regular or fine milled, etc)

The prices don't look terrible, but I did not see shipping costs.
They are in  Port Washington, Wi .

-brino


----------



## dirty tools (Dec 30, 2020)

Great just what I am looking for 

thanks Brino


----------



## hman (Dec 30, 2020)

@dirty tools - Just in case you haven't seen this thread ... https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/building-small-vertical-cnc-mill.85034/

Ivan is also a member of Valley Metal, the Phoenix area machinists' club.  He's recently posted additional videos (now up to #6), if you're interested, see:





						Log In
					






					valleymetal.groups.io
				



His thread is entitled "Building a small vertical CNC mill"


----------

